# Magic will sign ex-Gator Harvey



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> In a move that should strengthen their defense and athleticism, the Orlando Magic will sign Donnell Harvey today to a one-year contract.
> 
> Harvey, a 6-foot-8, 220-pounder from the University of Florida, can play both forward slots and is an especially strong defender. He has spent the past two weeks in Orlando, working out for Magic officials. Harvey, a three-year pro, averaged 7.9 points and 5.3 rebounds a game last season for the Denver Nuggets.
> 
> "I think we need another swingman and I like Harvey a lot," Magic coach Doc Rivers said recently. "I think he can really help us."


http://www.floridatoday.com/!NEWSROOM/sportstoryA12747A.htm


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I think Orlando is a great place for him to play and learn.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Harvey didnt do half bad last year. He wont get any minutes but will bennefit by being around great players


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Great late pickup, especially for what I assume is a next-to-nothing contract.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

swingman


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> swingman


exactly what I was gonna post....


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> swingman


Ha I didn't actually read the article so I missed it, but that's pretty funny -- got to like it when the coach doesn't even know what position the players his team is signing plays :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> Harvey didnt do half bad last year. He wont get any minutes but will bennefit by being around great players


Actually, I think he will get some pretty good minutes. Orlando has really needed an athlete like him on the court.

I think he is a great signing and will really improve the depth of the team.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I think he will get some pretty good minutes. Orlando has really needed an athlete like him on the court.
> ...



Hes lost some weight since his gator days so I do see him as a SF/PF instead of just a PF


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Hes lost some weight since his gator days so I do see him as a SF/PF instead of just a PF


I'm just glad we are gonna have another athlete on the team. With some of the big stiffs we've had in the last years, it is a great thing.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

too many forwards i dont see how this will work


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

:twave: 

Man this is a GREAT move. I have always said Harvey would be a wonderful addition to Orlando becaues of his rebounding toughness and athletic ability. Should I say Chicago Bulls Rodman style?:grinning: 


But really it is a good addition, athletic player with a lot of heart and rebounding skill.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> too many forwards i dont see how this will work


Not really. 

DeClerq and Hunter will primarily play center. Howard probably will as well.

Gooden will start at PF, probably with Howard starting at SF. So as a backup PF, we've basically only got Garrity and Pachulia .. Pachulia probably will not play much this season, this season will be an extended scouting visit for him. And Garrity will probably play some minutes backup up PF and some backing up SF. 

So Harvey is a great addition as a backup PF. He isn't the tallest guy, but he is one hell of an athlete ...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> :twave:
> 
> Man this is a GREAT move. I have always said Harvey would be a wonderful addition to Orlando becaues of his rebounding toughness and athletic ability. Should I say Chicago Bulls Rodman style?:grinning:
> ...



<b>RODMAN???</b> 

He is supposedly a defender and a rebounder - like Rodman? If that is the case - <b><font size=5>YES - YES - YES!</font>


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harvey has a worst offensive game than Ben wallace.. But hes a freak of an athlete.. he is amazingly quick off the ground.. If yall want a 6'7 power forward.. than hes your guy!!!
But hes from ga.. so i like the guy


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Ben probably scores as much as Rodman did lifetime - but then when you have a defending rebounder, you don't need a scorer.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harvey - 8ppg in about 20 mpg
Wallace - 7 ppg in about 40 mpg

Good call.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Yea how many points are off of dunks and tip ins..??

I didnt say he doesnt score points.. i said he has ZERO offensive game
NBA Comparison: Dennis Rodman 

Strengths: He's a rebounding fool. Super athlete. Won the McDonald's HS dunk competition. Many thought he was the #1 HS player coming into his freshman season. Has great potential to be a very good NBA PF. Gives 110%. 

Weaknesses: Inexperienced. Doesn't have grat size. Needs upperbody strength. Offensive game is unpolished. Has been strong but not dominant.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Yea how many points are off of dunks and tip ins..??
> 
> I didnt say he doesnt score points.. i said he has ZERO offensive game
> ...


You said "Harvey has a worst offensive game than Ben wallace" ...

Not sure how that is possible scoring more ppg in half the minutes.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

So becuz amare stoud. averaged double figures your tellin me has a good offensive game??<strike> Their all garbage baskets.. maybe the magic might need him though to put back all of tracys misses in the 4th quater??</strike><font color=blue>( That is definitely "baiting", Grizzo - and you really NEED to stop that!) :nonono:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Ah.. yeah. One of the best 4th quarter scorer's misses. :shy: Ok.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

He is obviously not Rodman but he is similar to Dennis because he is a very undersized PF. Harvey is a superior athlete compared to Rodman though and I think he could develope into a fine rebounder in time. But I always wanted the Magic to follow the Bulls plan and have 4 6-7 or 6-6 players at the PG, SG, SF and PF so they could switch on defense and would not have to chase players around because everyone can guard different positoins. But since Hill is out it kind of takes away our Scottie:grinning:


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

i'm surprised the nuggets didn't pick up the 4th year option! Is it b/c they already have carmelo and skita? Either way, the 4th year option would have been a cheap pickup...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They finally signed him


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> They finally signed him


I was getting a little worried someone else was going to snatch him up last minute. 

A guy who can give you 8 ppg and 5 rpg off the bench in 20 mins for minimum dollars is always a good pickup. Can't be any worse than Oyedeji.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I was getting a little worried someone else was going to snatch him up last minute.
> ...


You and I see eye-to-eye on this!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> You and I see eye-to-eye on this!


I'm real surprised Denver didn't keep him. He is a good, young player with some potential left, and would have come cheap.

Although I didn't understand a lot of what Denver did this off-season, so I guess this is no different.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Well, they got melo, so they probably figured they didn't need harvey, who was probably an underachiever, in their opinion.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Well, they got melo, so they probably figured they didn't need harvey, who was probably an underachiever, in their opinion.


Could be. I would have kept him around. His numbers were pretty good for a young guy getting the small amt of PT he was.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yep:yes:


----------

